# One tired puppy..is this common?



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

NORMAL!!!

Pups sleep a LOT when they sleep they are growing. If a pup has a particularly vigorous day, they will be more settled/sleepy the next one. Very similar to children and even to what you might feel like. Let him have a light day, I would still do 'something' fun and light with my pup on this day because the next day they will be RARING to go! But yes, it is completely normal.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Absolutely!! Penny had puppy class on Monday nights for 2 hours...made for a VERY QUIET Tuesday. 

You have now discovered the secret to a 'good' puppy = "a tired puppy is a good puppy".

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, totally normal! And as the last poster said...you will learn that there is a reason why people keep their dogs active!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker slept a lot as a puppy, now at 5, he's still the same. It's his fave passtime.

He lives up to his "All Tuckered Out" CKC name


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's living up to his name! My favorite expression is "I'm plum tuckered".



GoldenLover84 said:


> Tucker slept a lot as a puppy, now at 5, he's still the same. It's his fave passtime.
> 
> He lives up to his "All Tuckered Out" CKC name


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Enjoy the time now when he sleeps alot, soon enough you will be wishing he would just go take a nap


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

Man my Pilot sleeps a ton still at 11 weeks. I sleep in and he sleeps almost the entire night from 11pm-10am in the morning and will STILL have his 11:30pm nap lol


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

WOW! This makes me feel SOOO much better! I keep Bello REALLY active, however I do think he had an extra busy day. He usually has a slow wake up time, but WOW...slow as molasses!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Oops...everyone...I forgot to mention that Bello is almost 12 weeks old.....make a difference to anyone's experience???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pup*

12 weeks is still very much a puppy and puppy's sleep alot!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

No, it just means you're getting closer to the point where you will be wishing he would go take a nap


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

moose slept a lot as a puppy, and i mean a lot! i read that they will sleep up to 16 hours a day. now that he's 4 months hes a little more active, but if we take him for long walks, by the time we get home he plops on the floor and sleeps for a few hours. he sleeps all through the night as well, its to the point he will sleep til 10am and we have to drag him out of bed so he will go use the washroom! he's a lazy man!


----------



## Annie_CT (Aug 11, 2011)

Annie is now 15 weeks old and we regularly take her for a walk at around 5pm - she'll get home and stay awake for a while and will be sleeping/laying down for the rest of the evening. She'll also be very calm and sleepy the next day. The problem is the next day when she's all rested out


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Ohhh yeah, lots of sleep! Enjoy it while it lasts! LOL!

When Mojo was around 11 weeks old, my dad's family came to visit. There were like twelve of them... Mojo was conked out on the floor in the middle of the living room... 17 people around him (I'm including myself, Gary and my mom, dad and brother in this) and he didn't wake up. We were AMAZED.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige slept along time after this past weekends UKC show and then monday night training today he is quite..still took him out for a 20 min training session. I hope he sleeps tonight while I watch tv.


----------

